
1400 Bitcoins Stolen - LopRabbit
https://twitter.com/_benkaufman/status/1299971319430352897
======
aphroz
The transaction:
[https://www.blockchain.com/btc/tx/ef600c380a239d9b929c6c964d...](https://www.blockchain.com/btc/tx/ef600c380a239d9b929c6c964deaf7060e309750950a516cee65576232b0c53c)

~~~
rad_gruchalski
€12.3m, ouch.

------
RandomBacon
Either I have a severe case of deja vu, or isn't this specific type of attack
on this particular wallet old news? I guess people are still using outdated
software?

~~~
jki275
It's very old news. He must have run a very old unpatched version of the
software.

------
smabie
Can bitcoins be stolen? As in, don't they belong to whoever can access them.
What makes a bitcoin mine besides that?

Like if I guess your hash and transfer them, is that illegal?

~~~
aaron695
> As in, don't they belong to whoever can access them

No. If it steal your physical $ do I own them? ( I think the bank technically
owns it, but same point )

> if I guess your hash

Not possible. But let's say you are amazing at mathematics and through hard
work do, then that would be up to a judge.

I'm not sure a 51% attack is legal. I'd say not.

This attack linked is absolutely illegal and jail time.

------
rasz
>Value when transacted $NaN

and nothing of value was lost

